

Semil Shah, TechCrunch contributor and entrepreneur, talks Color - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/today-talking-colorcom-techcrunch-contributor

======
chrisdumler
This should be good.... : )

~~~
scottieh
I like his point about what color has to give in return to a user. Right now,
that's not much.

